# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] National NV-M7

## xrhstos1978

Καλημέρα παίδες. μετά απο 6-7 μήνες αδράνειας είπα να την βάλω λίγο να δουλέψει, αλλά μου παρουσιάζει νερά στην εικόνα, πριν μου πείτε για καθαρισμό κεφαλών να σας πω οτι τα νερά τα κάνει και χωρίς κασέτα μέσα, ενώ στην αναπαραγωγή παλιότερης κασέτας παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## ezizu

Επειδή κατά την μεταφορά,από το άλλο site, διαγράφτηκαν μερικά ποστς,να ξαναγράψω την άποψή μου.
Εφόσον η εικόνα στο viewfinder ( και μάλλον και στην έξοδο video ) ,κατά την λήψη της κάμερας, είναι με αυτά τα <<νερά>>,δεν έχει πρόβλημα κάποια βαθμίδα που έχει να κάνει, με το σήμα εικόνας από την κεφαλή.Δηλαδή δεν έχει πρόβλημα ούτε η κεφαλή εικόνας ,ούτε η βαθμίδα προενισχυτή κεφαλής κ.λ.π.
Πιθανών το πρόβλημα είναι στην βαθμίδα chrominance/luminance και μάλλον δημιουργείται από προβληματικούς πυκνωτές.
Να σημειώσω όμως,ότι η επισκευή κάμερας ,απαιτεί κάποια εργαλεία( όπως διάφορα όργανα ,extensions cable κ.λ.π. ) ,τεχνογνωσία ,εμπειρία κ.λ.π.

----------

